# Mowing with the Tractor



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2021)

Finish mowing about 1 acre with a 1939 Ford 9N Tractor and a 60 inch mower..





My 1945 Ford 2N also has some mowing duties..


----------



## Devi (Sep 2, 2021)

Actually, that looks like fun.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 2, 2021)

To bad you are in Texas,, we have an old Ford tractor sitting beside  the garage .
It needs a new  home.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 2, 2021)

I hear ya.....my tractor is probably the handiest "tool" I own.  I wouldn't be able to do half the stuff I do, without it.  Mine is a 2001 Kubota B2910HSD.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2021)

Forget the lawn, Grandpa!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> Actually, that looks like fun.


It is to a point...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

Never mind the mowing ..( great tractor tho' it is )...I'm in love with your accent....


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2021)

Love the 9N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Love the 9N


Me 2


----------

